

Ask HN: How to successfully search HN  - rSi

I&#x27;m reading Hacker for some time now, but i still havent figured out to sucessfuly search for an article that i forgot to bookmark.
for example i read about this free virtual machie hoster 3-4 weeks ago. i cannot find the artice. i even manually tried to go throu the last 800 posts...<p>how do you use search?
======
drKarl
[https://www.hnsearch.com/](https://www.hnsearch.com/)

~~~
rSi
and that is different from using the search option on HN in which way?

